# Do You Smoke?



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 8, 2011)

Who smokes? I do, occasionally. Particularly if I'm stressed out. Cigars and cigarillos count too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2011)

#4


----------



## Pine (Feb 8, 2011)

you should have made this a poll

I choose #4. I don't smoke cigarettes but I do smoke a cigar occasionally, along with some other things.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a poll, I just wasn't done with it. It posted prematurely.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 8, 2011)

#6 rarely and with a cigar.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 8, 2011)

#4, though it never caught on as a personal habit. I've had less than two packs total since the first one when I was 15, generally as a "social" thing. I smoke like I drink, I guess, only significantly less.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2011)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 8, 2011)

I just quit a little over 2 weeks ago and it makes me feel great. One more new years resolution and I'll have completed all my goals for this year. Damn I'm good. *smugface*


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2011)

I smoke, but only if I'm really angry.






:V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't smoke, but I'm pretty okay with smokers. I'd prefer them to get away because their mouth is black and has a horrible scent.
Them having cancer? If they enjoy it, then they are free to get lung cancer, if at all, and I won't disallow them, but I don't want to inhale the smoke they leave off.

It looks pretty nice, makes you a chur chill. Unless your teeth all fall off because of some teeth infection of smoke.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't smoke, it smells bad and costs to much.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I smoke, but only if I'm really angry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But Tycho, you're always angry. :c


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2011)

I smoke a cigar every few weeks. I think cigarette smoke smells like unwashed ass, but cigars smell so damn good.

But my humidor is lonely right now :c


----------



## Fay V (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm allergic to cig smoke. it makes me sick to my stomach. literally. 
However people are adults and so long as people don't stand right in the damn doorway or anything, then I don't care if they smoke.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 8, 2011)

i dont smoke but im perfectly fine with smokers. im pretty much immune to the smoke, it doesnt bother me at all


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 8, 2011)

I get a break at work if I go outside with the smokers, even though I don't smoke - so I've grown not to care too much about people that do


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't smoke, but I don't care if other people around me do it (as long as they don't blow the smoke directly on my face, I hate that).


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 8, 2011)

I quit cigarettes. As much as I can't stand to smoke them now, I still _love_ the smell of tobacco.

Every morning on my way to class, there's a certain shop I walk by. This man is always out there at the same time with his pipe, smoking a really nicely scented tobacco. It's so poetic, how this street carries his pipe's scent each morning.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 8, 2011)

No, and I don't have a problem with smokers either. That is, as long as they don't smoke those cheap-ass, deathsticks that smells like burnt rubber.


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

I smoke a lot.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 8, 2011)

Smokers are okay, it's just that damn smoke they breathe in my face.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey, dildo! Where's the option that says "I quit!" >:C



Grimfang said:


> I quit cigarettes. As much as I can't stand to smoke them now, I still _love_ the smell of tobacco.
> 
> Every morning on my way to class, there's a certain shop I walk by. This man is always out there at the same time with his pipe, smoking a really nicely scented tobacco. It's so poetic, how this street carries his pipe's scent each morning.


 
At least it's just one guy! Over here, you find smokers all over the damn place! I found it especially stressful last semester when I first started since there were so many of them on both campuses I went to throughout the week and in the bus transit centers, too. 

Luckily they banned any tobacco consumption at the transit centers and I'm now centered at one building on one campus so I don't have to go outside and meet many smokers anymore. :3

Also, I bought some my mom some Camels the other day by mistake (my old brand) and by God do they smell good. <3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't.  And I'd have chosen the last three.  >.>


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't smoke, but a lot of my friends do, so I'm kinda used to it...


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2011)

Never.  I hate smoking with a passion.  I wouldn't pick a fight with a friend over it, but I'd never date a smoker either.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 8, 2011)

Not that I do it... but do blunts count?


----------



## theLight (Feb 8, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 8, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> At least it's just one guy! Over here, you find smokers all over the damn place! I found it especially stressful last semester when I first started since there were so many of them on both campuses I went to throughout the week and in the bus transit centers, too.
> 
> Luckily they banned any tobacco consumption at the transit centers and I'm now centered at one building on one campus so I don't have to go outside and meet many smokers anymore. :3
> 
> Also, I bought some my mom some Camels the other day by mistake (my old brand) and by God do they smell good. <3


 
I remember horrible smoker crowds at my old college campus. That's definitely kind of obnoxious, although I think part of it was how I viewed them at the time. Or maybe how they presented themselves.

Regardless, I really suspect there's a higher percentage of the population here in Germany that smokes than that in Virginia. I'm not sure though. I'll have to check on that.


----------



## Cam (Feb 8, 2011)

Im around smokers all day. Im cool with it, but I hate smoking cigarettes, they are nasty. I like pot alot better


----------



## Brace (Feb 8, 2011)

Occasionally, even though they are extremely bad for me and may kill me.  I mostly smoke American Spirits.  At some point I want to get an e-pipe because it seems like it would be really chic


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 8, 2011)

If I have cigs, I'm smoking them


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm a chain smoker.


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigarettes smell and taste like booty-butt.  Eighty-year-old booty-butt.
I much prefer the taste and smell of fresh mota.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to be a two a day guy, but I've cut down my cigarettes to 3, maybe 4 a week.
I still have a pack I bought in mid-december that I need to finish.

Weed > Tobacco


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2011)

I smoke weed on occasion.  I will smoke a cigar or a pipe on a very rare occasion, like a family party or stuff like that.

Im stopping all smoking though.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Feb 8, 2011)

I only smoke American Spirits and Nat Sherman, additive free and grown without pesticides and shit (note: additive free doesn't mean a safer cigarette). I refer to them as the healthiest death on the market, I really don't need to quit I'm more in the phase where I'm trying to quit starting. I almost never buy a full pack i just don't need 20 I want one every week or so.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't smoke, but I have no problem with those who do.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't smoke, but I don't care if anyone else does.  Whatever makes you happy.  :>


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 8, 2011)

To be perfectly honest. Unless they're blowing it in my face or something, I really don't mind the smell even.


----------



## Icky (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't see myself ever smoking. There's just no good part about it :l

Just Say No, kids!


----------



## Azure (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, lots. Anywhere I am allowed to do so, and many places I am not. I once smoked in an airport terminal in the elevator, because going back through security is bullshit.


----------



## Corto (Feb 8, 2011)

Sometimes I smoke a lot, between one and three packs a day. Other times I can make a pack last me a whole week. Generally don't smoke in vacations though, unless I'm drunk. When I'm drunk I smoke like a death row inmate, from 1 to 4 or 5 packs a night. Then I can't even stand looking at a fag for a day or two, unless I get drunk again.

I smoke mostly Lucky Strikes, sometimes buy Pall Mall (when I'm low on money), Camel (when I just don't care, but since they don't sell those in my country I haven't tasted one in years) or even roll my own.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope, I've been off cigs for about 6 years, I still do weed though, when I can find someone who deals it.


----------



## Sumi (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope! I don't. But a lot of my friends do though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm fine with smokers as long as I don't detect the smell.


----------



## moonchylde (Feb 8, 2011)

*lights one up and blows a smoke ring*


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 8, 2011)

I do not smoke, however, once I turn 18 I will enjoy the occasional victory cigar.

However, I cannot stand the smell of cigarette smoke. I hate it when someone smokes one right before a class starts or during the 20 minute break we get in 3-hour classes. Then they come back in and suddenly the whole room stinks.


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

Corto said:


> sometimes buy Pall Mall



Pall Malls are the best, bro!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2011)

STB said:


> Pall Malls are the best, bro!


 
yea if you like smoking buttholes


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 8, 2011)

Corto said:


> Sometimes I smoke a lot, between one and three packs a day. Other times I can make a pack last me a whole week. Generally don't smoke in vacations though, unless I'm drunk. When I'm drunk I smoke like a death row inmate, from 1 to 4 or 5 packs a night. Then I can't even stand looking at a fag for a day or two, unless I get drunk again.
> 
> I smoke mostly Lucky Strikes, sometimes buy Pall Mall (when I'm low on money), Camel (when I just don't care, but since they don't sell those in my country I haven't tasted one in years) or even roll my own.


 
Oh lawd. Lucky Strikes are the best... And they're impossible to find in the United States. 

Lucky Strikes are the only reason I like Mexico, because you can bring in a carton or two, duty-free... in only an hour's drive.


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 8, 2011)

Why the fuck isn't there an option for e-fags?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't. I never saw the appeal. I always thought "In a house fire, what usually kills people is smoke inhalation. Why would I ever voluntarily inhale smoke?!" especially after I learned about all the chemicals in cigarettes. I have never even tried it. I don't smoke pot or anything else either.

And kissing someone who smokes... EEEW!!


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> yea if you like smoking buttholes


 
You would know, considering you ARE a smoking butthole.


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 8, 2011)

*blows smoke on the thread*


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> Why the fuck isn't there an option for e-fags?


 
What is that?

besides people who post here, I mean


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 8, 2011)

An electronic cigarette.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> What is that?
> 
> besides people who post here, I mean



I think they're referring to electronic cigarettes. Usually you inhale a water vapor that is laced with nicotine, that way you can "smoke" anywhere you like, get your nicotine fix, and never bother others with the smell of it, and negate the potential health risks of smoking real cigarettes.

Also, I smoke approximately a pack of cigarettes per day; sometimes more, sometimes less. Depends on what's happening.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 8, 2011)

No, I don't smoke (I hate cigarettes) 		 	

 		19	 		31.15% 	
 _CIGARATES ARE BAD 4 U!@!!#!!@$!_
Aren't they the same? Or is someone going to deny that they're bad for you?


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I think they're referring to electronic cigarettes. Usually you inhale a water vapor that is laced with nicotine, that way you can "smoke" anywhere you like, get your nicotine fix, and never bother others with the smell of it, and negate the potential health risks of smoking real cigarettes.


 
Interesting. So it's like a vaporizer that mj users might use.
not that I'd know anything about that of course


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2011)

I smoke casually.  I've smoked tobacco in a lot of different ways, but smoking from a pipe is definitely the best.  See my avatar.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't like sucking poison.


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I don't like sucking poison.



C'mon man, join the cool kids.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I don't like sucking poison.


 
Only dicks, then, eh?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't smoke but I don't mind it that much and I'll hang around with smokers. Sometimes I kind of enjoy the smell if it's blowing away from me, but if it's blowing in my face then I can't breathe :|


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Only dicks, then, eh?


And lot's of them


----------



## akikoxkee (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried it a few times and coughed up a lung and thus decided it was not for me.
Though I dislike cigarettes I don't mind people smoking around me as long as there's a way for some fresh air to get into my lungs. : )


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 9, 2011)

STB said:


> You would know, considering you ARE a smoking butthole.


 
marlboro mediums/marlboro reds, son.
and djarum blacks.


----------



## STB (Feb 9, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> marlboro mediums/marlboro reds, son.
> and djarum blacks.


 
Ew yo, the only people I know who smoke Reds are redneck girls. I guess you're close enough though..


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 9, 2011)

STB said:


> Ew yo, the only people I know who smoke Reds are redneck girls. I guess you're close enough though..


 
redneck girls and harley.


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Never.  I hate smoking with a passion.  I wouldn't pick a fight with a friend over it, but I'd never date a smoker either.


 
Oh gawd.

Dating a smoker would be absolute fucking hell for me.


----------



## Corto (Feb 9, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> Why the fuck isn't there an option for e-fags?


 
Because they're cheating.


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2011)

Corto said:


> Because they're cheating.


 
YOU CAN'T HAVE YOUR NICOTINE WITHOUT YOUR TAR, BITCH


----------



## Corto (Feb 9, 2011)

They don't cause nearly as much cancer and discomfort to others as regular smokes. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Interesting. So it's like a vaporizer that mj users might use.
> not that I'd know anything about that of course



Yeah, somewhat, only it doesn't use any actual tobacco. You purchase cartridge refills for it that contains a small amount of chemical solution, and the electronic part vaporizes it when you puff on it as you would a normal cigarette. Technically it could be clear like it is with the vaporizers you mentioned here, but they generally have something harmless in it to give it the appearance of smoke so you know it's actually working.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 9, 2011)

Corto said:


> I smoke mostly Lucky Strikes, sometimes buy Pall Mall (when I'm low on money), Camel (when I just don't care, but since they don't sell those in my country I haven't tasted one in years) or even roll my own.



Dude, you need to try Chesterfields; tastiest on the market, in my opinion :3 But no store here seems to sell them; bogus :cry: And in case you guys couldn't tell, I love my smokes


----------



## LLiz (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't smoke, but I don't mind if other people do, I am pretty tolerant to cig smoke, but I still avoid it. 

Also, regarding dating, etc, smoking is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 9, 2011)

I do not smoke though I don't mind friends who do. A lover.. maybe.. I guess we all have something we kill ourselves with. (snacks on food like a pig x.x)


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2011)

SMOKERS?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 9, 2011)

On occasion, and only if the weather is good. I tend not to smoke through winter.

Mostly I smoke Djarum Blacks, sometimes Black & Milds if I really want to waste time, and I own a hookah (watermelon shisha, mmmm).


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2011)

Occasionally when super stressed. 

Or recreational. 8)


----------



## Arc (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't smoke -cigarettes-.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't smoke anything, though I have no problem with it. Since I'm allergic to the smoke (and have a case of asthma), I always ask that people who do smoke stay a few feet away so that I don't start coughing madly or that my eyes don't puff up.

Dating-wise, I don't particularly care for someone who smokes but I'll tolerate it. As long as they stay at a safe distance.


----------



## Zefranari (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep I smoke, used to smoke clove cigs but unfortunately in Montana those are illegal now...at least to buy. So Unless I want to drive all the way to Wyoming then I'm stuck with plain boring old Camels.


----------



## Branch (Feb 9, 2011)

only if there's an audience.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

Not cigarettes :roll:


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2011)

Arc said:


> I don't smoke -cigarettes-.


 
I knew that Grimfang was a bad influence >:|


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 9, 2011)

As long as I don't have to smell _any_ trace of it(even on clothes) I'm fine with people smoking.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 9, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> As long as I don't have to smell _any_ trace of it(even on clothes) I'm fine with people smoking.


 
So are they supposed to smoke naked?

I once walked through a house for sale that was owned by smokers, I couldn't breathe.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I once walked through a house for sale that was owned by smokers, I couldn't breathe.


 
Smoking seriously kills resale value. I had to pass on a few very good used car deals because the stench never comes out.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> I had to pass on a few very good used car deals because the stench never comes out.


 
Now THAT I disagree with. I bought a 1990 Mercedes that absolutely reeked of smoke, a little elbow grease with armor all cleaner, hydrogen peroxide, and a rug cleaner, and it smells fresh as a daisy. And I'm sure it was smoked in pretty heavily, the resulting paper towels came off black after one swipe. o.o
It's just in knowing where it likes to hide. I pretty much had the interior in my driveway.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Smoking seriously kills resale value. I had to pass on a few very good used car deals because the stench never comes out.


 
You don't know how to clean out the smoke smell, that's all. My sister had a car, huge honking Ford thing, and the guy who owned used to smoke like a chimney (still does) and she would often complain of the smell. Eventually, after some aggressive cleaning and a shit-ton of Fabreeze, she managed to get it to smell petty much neutral.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 10, 2011)

I will admit to doing hookah on occasion But I don't feel that it's the same as cigarettes.


----------



## Twix (Feb 10, 2011)

Smoking? Not at all



> * Smoking causes a slow painful death
> * Smoking harms your family
> * Tobacco smoke can kill babies
> * Smoking causes stroke
> ...


----------



## Aden (Feb 10, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Now THAT I disagree with. I bought a 1990 Mercedes that absolutely reeked of smoke, a little elbow grease with armor all cleaner, hydrogen peroxide, and a rug cleaner, and it smells fresh as a daisy. And I'm sure it was smoked in pretty heavily, the resulting paper towels came off black after one swipe. o.o
> It's just in knowing where it likes to hide. I pretty much had the interior in my driveway.


 


Adelio Altomar said:


> You don't know how to clean out the smoke smell, that's all. My sister had a car, huge honking Ford thing, and the guy who owned used to smoke like a chimney (still does) and she would often complain of the smell. Eventually, after some aggressive cleaning and a shit-ton of Fabreeze, she managed to get it to smell petty much neutral.


 
I blame my parents, who convinced me I'd never be able to get the smell out ever :T
Besides, ended up with a good deal in the end anyway


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 10, 2011)

i smoke, then again i'm in afghanistan, so fuck off anti-smokers!

i'll do the same thing i did last time though, quit or dwindle down to like two cigarettes a day, i enjoy my lungs, just not when i'm angry at stupid people


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: cigarette odor in cars, Wired suggests using baking soda and charcoal.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 10, 2011)

No I don't. I wouldn't say I hate cig smoke, but I have a dislike of it.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 10, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Re: cigarette odor in cars, Wired suggests using baking soda and charcoal.


 
Only problem with that is that it only removes the standing odor. If you really want to be rid of it (without buying 10 tons of charcoal and baking soda each year), you gotta kill the source, AKA the tar that accumulates on every single surface.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I do, only when my stress levels hit an extreme high. Which happens too often.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 10, 2011)

The scent of cigarettes bugs me.


----------



## Velystord (Feb 11, 2011)

Never really liked cigarettes or tobacco in general but a daily green smoker. And my truck really only smells like rubber smoke.


----------



## hislittlemoon (Feb 11, 2011)

I do but rarely. "On occasion" is more than I tend to smoke but I'm not against smokers in general, unless maybe they are idiots like my lover's mother. When a person has severe asthma or COPD they really shouldn't smoke. Though I have to say that her smoking while having severe COPD is probably the least of her problems.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2011)

Never smoked but as nearly half of my school smokes it is beginning to be tempting


----------



## LLiz (Feb 14, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Never smoked but as nearly half of my school smokes it is beginning to be tempting


 
Every time I see a school kid smoking all I can feel is pitty, because they have no idea how uncool it looks.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't smoke, but I have a fondness for the smell, stained into my clothes at my friends' houses.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Never smoked but as nearly half of my school smokes it is beginning to be tempting


I take it you have trouble fitting in?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 14, 2011)

I dont smoke either. Don't really care if people do or not.
Rather not be around people who are actually smoking, won't criticize anyone for it unless they do it around children.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 14, 2011)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I take it you have trouble fitting in?


On the contrary its just that i see smokers so much i'm getting used to the horrible stench and i accept it and some stupid ideas pop into my head


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Every time I see a school kid smoking all I can feel is pitty, because they have no idea how uncool it looks.


 i understand you perfectly and feel the same way about young smokers. even though my school is high school on our educational system


----------



## Estidel (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I smoke, it's fun and I'm not very fond of the idea of living past my 40s anyway.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> On the contrary its just that i see smokers so much i'm getting used to the horrible stench and i accept it and some stupid ideas pop into my head


 
don't smoke until you're 18. /mature adult response


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 15, 2011)

I smoke very rarely, maybe 2 a month maximum to a minimum of once in two months. And it's never when I'm sober either, unless I'm in London.


----------

